# supplies



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

What do you use for bobcat setts? Sifts, trowels, bait, traps etc...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Browse through the trapping forum and your ques. should be answered, or some of the guys may pipe in!!


----------

